# Rate the Game above you



## The Conqueror (Dec 31, 2007)

after many Rate the things above you threads,
I decided to make this thread

Rate the game above you

Call of Duty 4


----------



## hahahari (Dec 31, 2007)

9.5/10

Dave


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 31, 2007)

5/10 LOL
Medal of Honour : Airborne


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 31, 2007)

6/10

Assassin creed


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 31, 2007)

9\10

donkey kong


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 31, 2007)

7.5/10

Prince 2d


----------



## hahahari (Dec 31, 2007)

5/10

mario [The first PC version ]


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 31, 2007)

8/10 ne day for mario......

pro street


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 31, 2007)

4/10 Pro street is crappiest nfs ever.

Crysis


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 31, 2007)

9.5/10 for Crysis..... one of the best fps I ever played. 

Gears of War.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 31, 2007)

9.5/10 definitely a must even though has some bugs.I liked it more than crysis because i could play it with my brother.

Bioshock.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 31, 2007)

8.5/10 for Bioshock. 
Great visuals and story.


Half Life 2 EP2


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 31, 2007)

9/10

portal


----------



## abhi.eternal (Dec 31, 2007)

7/10 ◄haven't played but based on reviews

GTA _Pick Any_


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 31, 2007)

8.5/10


POP series


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 31, 2007)

8/10
Final Fantasy8 & 10,
Ninja Gaiden Black


----------



## abhi.eternal (Dec 31, 2007)

7/10...

Contra (8-Bit)


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 31, 2007)

7/10

tomb raider : anniversary


----------



## spikygv (Jan 1, 2008)

7/10

roadrash


----------



## Net007 (Jan 1, 2008)

8/10

Cave days


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 1, 2008)

dunno abt cave days, but how abt Gears of war?.


----------



## Net007 (Jan 1, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> dunno abt cave days.



Cave days website *www.cavedays.com/


----------



## princeRurik (Jan 1, 2008)

5/10

Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines


----------



## hahahari (Jan 1, 2008)

6/10

MOhA


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 1, 2008)

8/10
gears of war


----------



## hullap (Jan 1, 2008)

6\10
Pes 2008


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 1, 2008)

9/10 
spiderman 3


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 1, 2008)

8/10

*pop:t2t*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 1, 2008)

8/10
Ut3


----------



## Net007 (Jan 1, 2008)

7/10

Transformers


----------



## xbonez (Jan 1, 2008)

3/10...it sucked  big time

NFS MW


----------



## Net007 (Jan 1, 2008)

8/10

Worminator


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 1, 2008)

7/10

Gta :vc


----------



## abhi.eternal (Jan 1, 2008)

8.5/10

pong (it 'was' fun!)


----------



## crazydevil (Jan 1, 2008)

7/10

counter strike


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 1, 2008)

10/10
Godfather


----------



## crazydevil (Jan 1, 2008)

8/10

rise of nations


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 1, 2008)

9/10
vice city


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 1, 2008)

8/10 Could be better

NFS : Most Wanted


----------



## Net007 (Jan 1, 2008)

8/10

Tomb Raider Legend


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2008)

7/10

Indigo Prophecy


----------



## hullap (Jan 4, 2008)

6/10
Spiderman 3


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 4, 2008)

2/10
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 4, 2008)

@Indigo Prophecy - 9.5/10

@Spiderman3 - 1/10

@GRAW2 - 6/10

Madden NFL 07


----------



## KANAK_X (Jan 13, 2008)

Madden NFL 07  7/10

HEROES OF ANNIHILATED EMPIRES


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 13, 2008)

^^ have not played.
@ PaulScholes18

7/10


----------



## hullap (Jan 13, 2008)

ok so 
TONY HAWKS PROJECT 8


----------



## danantha (Jan 13, 2008)

9/10

Winning Eleven 8 (Only glitch is the online mode. Only slight diff in the following games of pes we series.)


----------



## baccilus (Jan 13, 2008)

8/10( best played with a buddy)
GRAW


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2008)

9/10

Age of Empires 3.......


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 14, 2008)

^^ 8/10

had completed that game in *4* days.

Resident Evil 4


----------



## hullap (Jan 14, 2008)

3/10
Liked the movie more
*
BULLY*


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 14, 2008)

^^8/10 a good PS2 game and Bully 2 is on the way

World In Conflict.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 14, 2008)

7/10
Enemy territory quake wars


----------



## redtiger (Jan 17, 2008)

9.7/10

call of duty 4


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 17, 2008)

10/10

Mafia


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 17, 2008)

7/10

Burnout Revenge


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 17, 2008)

^^Not yet played

Crysis


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 18, 2008)

u must not rate any game as u have rated *^^Not yet played *

Anyway 9/10

Tomb Raider Anniversary


----------



## Dark Star (Jan 18, 2008)

7/10 
Btw I would never rate Crysis  9/10 .. Gameplay is too bad .. 

Open Arena


----------



## Net007 (Jan 18, 2008)

6/10

Cakemania.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 22, 2008)

^^ Never Heard

I dont know how 4 pages passed by without mentioning....

"MAX PAYNE 1"....10/10 for me


----------



## Net007 (Jan 22, 2008)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Never Heard



Never heard about famous Cakemania. wonderful!!!

Check this *www.gamehouse.com/gamedetails/?game=cakemania2&navpage=downloadgames


----------



## sam9s (Jan 22, 2008)

Net007 said:


> Never heard about famous Cakemania. wonderful!!!
> 
> Check this *www.gamehouse.com/gamedetails/?game=cakemania2&navpage=downloadgames




mmmm ok I got it....It must be quite similar to Dinner Dash....that I played a lot......


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 22, 2008)

Max Payne 1 : 10/10


*Max Payne 2*


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 22, 2008)

9/10

Resident Evil Code:Veronica


----------



## sam9s (Jan 22, 2008)

^^ Resident Evil Code:Veronica havent played.....

Project IGI 1 and 2....another awsome title 1-7/10.....2-8/10


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 22, 2008)

7/10

what's about ur video


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 22, 2008)

call of duty 2


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 22, 2008)

7/10

Age Of Empire III


----------



## ring_wraith (Jan 22, 2008)

8/10. 

Resident Evil 4.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 22, 2008)

7/10

Delta Force :: Black Hawk Down


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2008)

9/10

Condemned : Criminal Origins


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 23, 2008)

8/10

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoniex


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 24, 2008)

6/10...
Childish gameplay.. Not very challanging...

Prince Of Persia : The Two Thrones.


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2008)

8/10

Deus ex


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jan 24, 2008)

6/10

Spider Solitaire


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 25, 2008)

3/10

very easy game wins in every attempt

Prince Of Perisa:Warrior Within


----------



## lywyre (Jan 25, 2008)

^7/10



vaibhavtek said:


> 3/10
> 
> very easy game wins in every attempt


Well try it with Four Suites instead of only one.

Minesweeper


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 25, 2008)

10/10:d:d
Tf2


----------



## °K£l†huzaD° (Jan 25, 2008)

8.5/10 (Based on reviews)

Halo


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 25, 2008)

7/10

Nfs:u2


----------



## pushkaraj (Jan 25, 2008)

8/10

World in Conflict


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 25, 2008)

9/10
Company Of Heros


----------



## hahahari (Jan 25, 2008)

7/10

Graw2


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 5, 2008)

thread dead?

graw 2 - 6/10

Race Driver : GRID


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 6, 2008)

Ya ...Its 6 months old thread .....

9.5/10 ....Loved the game ...Still Addicted.

Mass Effect


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 6, 2008)

8/10 lot of glitches


God of War Chains of Olympus


----------



## amitash (Jul 6, 2008)

9/10
Grid


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 6, 2008)

8/10 tough and frustrating

MotoGP 07


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 6, 2008)

Can't rate cause haven't played it 
Red Faction 2


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 6, 2008)

Never heard of such game!
Mass Effect


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 6, 2008)

Never heard of such game!
Crysis


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 6, 2008)

OMG you have never heard of Masseffect! :O :O

Cryisis --> 9/10 
excellent game

Call of Duty 4


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 6, 2008)

8/10

heard from my friend alot.

@ The Conqueror
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91557


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ why dont u come in thinkdigit cod4 parties??

Gears of War


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 6, 2008)

8/10, Everything Great, just limited number and type of Weapons
Earlier I mentioned Red Faction 2 and the nest post was like"Never heard of it", huh some gamer. Anyways how about Hitman 2-Silent Assassin.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 7, 2008)

7/10 ...(Hitman 2)....Was nice as well as tuff.
Red Faction 2 ...6/10 ....Just Average

Hitman Blood Money


----------



## guest (Jul 7, 2008)

9/10 nice graphics first hitman i completed 

Half life 2 episode 2 loved it


----------



## chavo (Jul 7, 2008)

Pop t2t in my case 9/10
Time shift 9/10
Far cry 8/10
pop ww and sot 9/10
nfs mw and u2 9/10  
crysis ^9/10
driver 3    5/10
gta 3,vc,sa   10/10


----------



## chicha (Jul 7, 2008)

^red faction 2 is a nice game 5/10
its based on doom engine i think. 
its funny you can throw a sticky bomb on to your enemy and watch him run before he is blown to bits 


cod4 9/10
lost planet


----------



## sam9s (Jul 8, 2008)

lost planet 6/10
cod4 9/10

playing :: Rainbow six vegas 2


----------



## chavo (Jul 8, 2008)

Total overdose 8/10
Doom3 7/10
Godfather 8/10
God of war 1&2   10/10


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 10, 2008)

Rainbow Six Vegas 2 ...  7/10

The Club .... (Worst Game I played ) ..... (2/10)


----------



## > The Most Wanted < (Jul 27, 2008)

vegas 2 - 8/10
Sins of solar empire


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 27, 2008)

5/10 I didnt like it very much.

Fable the lost chapters


----------



## skippednote (Jul 27, 2008)

7/10
Prince of Persia The Two Thrones


----------



## cynosure (Jul 27, 2008)

7/10. I was not comfortable with the controls.

Dark Messiah: Might and Magic


----------



## shift (Jul 28, 2008)

Dark Messiah: Might and Magic 7/10
Time Shift 10/10
Far Cry 10/10
Price of Persia : Warrior Within  8/10
Need For Speed : Most Wanted 9/10
Need For Speed : Pro Street 5/10
Race Driver GRID : 9/10
Crysis 10/10


----------



## toofan (Jul 28, 2008)

POP: Sand of time: 7/10
POP: Wariour Within 10/10
POP: The two throwns 8/10
NFS PRO street: 5/10

What about Sid Meriers Rail Raods, Age of Empire III + Its expansion packs, Rise of Nations.
Prime Suspect: Hunstvelly?????????????????


----------

